# Milky eye in photo



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

I will be taking my 11 month old to the optician first thing in the morning just looking for some reassurance   Took a photo of him and one eye looks normal the other is milky pink so I instantly thought of the eye cancer, this is the only time this has occurred (and we take LOTS of photos) I know you can't say what it could be but if I have no joy with the optician where do I take him as I can't get a GP appt till next Fri - and I can't wait that long Many thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

To be honest I have been to my opticians when I had a lump in my eye and they were really good and have all the right equipment to have a good look at the back of the eye, they are your best bet really in my opinion, let me know how you get on, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

Took DS son and camera to opticians today and he said that it was just the angle of the camera and if anything it showed that he has healthy eyes.  I will still take him to my GP but feel a LOT happier also feel a bit silly I never used to be this paranoid!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sure if the optician is happy, there is no problem, your gp will not have the nessasary equipment to have a look into his eyes though Hun, just so you know 

Nic
Xx


----------

